# Junghans Mega 1000



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello - I'm on the verge of purchasing a Junghans mega 1000 - this version:










Wrist shots of this design or any other - or opinions on this watch much apreciated.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't know how the prices compare but I like both these Tag's, the Microtimer and the best of both world with a Monaco 69


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Very cool in a 'Space 1999' sort of way! ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like both the junghans and the tag bond has posted (used prices of theses have shot up over the last 6 months) , you should also look at ventura watches if you have the extra cash, this one was originally owned by donnelly here (apologies for not asking you to use the pic first)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Buy it :good:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Or a Casio 

Limited, you can't even find the reverse display pieces now. I sold it, missed it now have another lol


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

minkle said:


> Buy it :good:


Yep think I will - such a good design


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Hmmm, do people still buy LCD watches?

I can remember when they first came out I was fascinated by the seconds changeing as if by magic. 

The novelty soon palled though as I had to concentrate to see what time it was and convert it to analogue mentaly.

Analogue was soon reinstated in the luddite houshold. :hypocrite:

(Ps I still have 2 seventies LCDs, an all stainless Casio Swordfish and an all black Casio World timer with weather info for all the countries in the world plus a recording thermometer.

Quite handy if you want to record just how cold it was on the bedside cabinet.)


----------

